# Rescue Raffle items for the 2012 AMA Specialty



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Lynn reminded me that its about time to think about items for the Rescue Raffle for this years AMA Specialty show.
You have all been so generous this past year that I hate to ask for more, but then its for the Rescue's, so how can I not.
If you have items that you want to donate for the Rescue Raffle, you can send them now to Judy Crowe who is collecting the items. She lives close to where the show will be held in San Diego.
I will send reminders in now and then until show time. It is coming up so fast and we will be on our way before you know it. 
Please send items to :
Judy Crowe
10520 Burned Oak Lane
Escondido, Ca. 92026-6937
As always, thanks for all the support for our Rescues, Edie


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am working on a quilt for you.









Because of Daisy I will not have as much detail in the quilting as I would like but I will have it done AND I'll be there this year !!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't think I'll be able to make the show this year, but I do have some items I will donate for the rescue raffle.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Cindy, Cant wait to see it. I have the one from last year hanging on my hall wall with a picture light over it. Thanks so much. Is it the one in the picture?? Hugs,Edie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Reva, I hope things work out so that you can go.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll donate a tag and a harness vest or dress depending on the fluff gender.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Cindy, Cant wait to see it. I have the one from last year hanging on my hall wall with a picture light over it. Thanks so much. Is it the one in the picture?? Hugs,Edie


Yes Edie my girls were helping me place the small blocks around the outside. there are brown buttons in the very center of the circles.

I am so happy you like the first quilt. It was a joy to make.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Cyndi, Are you going to be able to go to the show this year??


----------

